# how can you tell if it's a rhom?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

how can you tell the diff from a rhom and a compresus or something that similar when juvenile?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

compressus have barring which basically means the spots are more oval and long like bars. rhoms have spots that are more uniform. check out opefe.com lots of info about species ID there. this is just a basic example of one difference between the two.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

when thay are very small juvis it will be very difficult to differentiate between the two.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

even irritans are identical!!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Its difficult to tell the diff between most serras before they hit the 4-5in mark


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

if there is a fish in question just post a good flank pic (side shot) of it and we will do our best to give you an ID.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

philbert said:


> if there is a fish in question just post a good flank pic (side shot) of it and we will do our best to give you an ID.


x2 and if we dont know what it is than its probably a gold fish :nod:


----------

